# CMT Orange, Saw blade cleaner



## alph (Apr 20, 2013)

409 works great too.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Where can you buy this stuff? I've got several blades that are pitch coated and been wondering what would clean 'em.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice,
I gotta do that.

Steve


----------



## YanktonSD (Jun 21, 2011)

I to have tried different things from 409 to oven cleaner to whatever that green stuff is. But by far CMT blade cleaner is the best I was very surprised how well it worked to.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I have used Empire blade cleaner and have had excellent results. Obviously there are several great products available that do the job.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://compare.ebay.com/like/120394293078?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar









Here ya go Joe, it's Ebay close.

Thanks for the review 
CalgaryGeoff


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks Geoff!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Is it a citrus based cleaner? I've been using Home Depot brand orange citrus cleaner and it works very fast. Light pitch comes right off, thick pitch I let soak a minute or two and burned/hardened pitch comes off with a couple minute soak and a brass brush. Previously I tried WD40 and it worked but was slow compared to citrus.


----------



## lumberdog (Jun 15, 2009)

I use simple green and a little water, i put blade in plastic dish pan and cover with liquid and let set for 24 hrs. works great.


----------



## ic3ss (Oct 19, 2010)

I use Simple Green. I pour enough in a parts pan to barely cover the blade and let sit for an hour then go over with a tooth brush, it just falls off. Then I pour it back into the jug to use again. I've been doing this for many years and it,'s not worn out yet.

Wayne


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

I think I've also tried 'em all, oven cleaner to WD-40 to Simple Green to 409…

All things considered, I think the CMT stuff is a great balance of speed and effectiveness, with a lack of noxious fumes or skin irritation.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks, Jeff. I gotta get some of that stuff!


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

the Purple colored Simple Green works excellent too. Available by the gallon (concentrated) at Home Depot.
I dilute it 50/50 with water. Safe for carbide blades and cutters. Be aware that the green colored simple green can erode carbide, but only if you soak the blade for extended periods.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Speed is great, thanks


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Agree 100%, in fact I bought a gallon a few years ago to keep the 16 oz. bottle full. I've found that regular cleaning keeps my saw cuts at their best. I've used this CMT formula for 20 years and never been disappointed.


----------



## Straightbowed (Feb 9, 2012)

simple greeeene here


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Here's another link: http://www.amazon.com/CMT-Formula-2050-Blade-Cleaner/dp/B0006G83W0/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1369568856&sr=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=CMT+2050+ORANGE+CLEANER+FOR+SAW+BLADES+AND+ROUTER+BITS


----------

